# I'm just a lonely boy



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

This is Cloe's baby he is now 5 days old his name is Maverick


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello Maverick


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh bless his little sweet paws. A cutiepie.


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

congrats , love the name


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahh - little sweetie :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

aaaaaaw *wants*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwww bless him, he is so cute!!


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

I had a singleton in my last litter...he's beautiful!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAawwwww Maverick is sooooooooooooo sweet  and mummy is very beautful to :001_tt1:


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

awww cute little Maverick- he's a sweetheart


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
He is so tiny aaahhhh


----------

